# Landgraaf Strijthagen



## 4Life (4. August 2010)

hi,

darf man in Landgraaf Strijthagen angeln?

War von euch schonmal jemand da und kann irgendwas berichten?


----------



## Jogibär (17. August 2010)

*AW: Landgraaf Strijthagen*

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß, gibt es da Tageskarten. 

Hier wird Sie geholfen:
http://www.hsvstrijthagen.nl/algemeen.htm

Ich war allerdings selber noch nicht da.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Jogibär (7. September 2010)

*AW: Landgraaf Strijthagen*

ein einfaches "Danke" wäre übrigens schön, wenn man sich schon die Boardsuche spart....#d


----------



## McDamage (8. September 2010)

*AW: Landgraaf Strijthagen*

Habs durch Zufall gefunden, dann bedank ich mich halt ;-)
DANKE!


----------



## Peff04 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Landgraaf Strijthagen*

Habe es auch durch Zufall gefunden! Danke!


----------



## Ick (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Landgraaf Strijthagen*

Danke Jogibär...


----------

